# š



## Gavril

How do you type the letter š on a Finnish keyboard (toivon, että näppäilemäni kirjain on nähtävissä)?

Also, do native Finnish speakers tend to have problems pronouncing the sound of this letter (i.e., when they are starting to learn English or another language that has this sound)? Is there another sound commonly used to approximate the pronunciation of š (in the way that some English speakers substitute  for Finnish [y])?

Kiitos etukäteen


----------



## sakvaka

The funny thing is that the letter doesn't exist on Finnish keyboards! That's why it's often replaced by 'sh' or just simply 's'. I usually dig the letter up with Charmap.exe.

This link may also help: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Š

I haven't noticed anyone to have problems with this sound.


----------



## hui

sakvaka said:


> The funny thing is that the letter [š] doesn't exist on Finnish keyboards!



Well, that may be true if you use Windows. I use Fedora linux. When I type AltGr-s, I get š (lower case). When I type Shift-AltGr-S, I get Š (upper case).

My keyboard layout  is "Finland Classic" and the character set is UTF8. With the default Finnish character set ("Finland"), AltGr-s gives me a ß (German "ss") and shift-AltGr-S is a dead key.


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Gavril said:


> How do you type the letter š on a Finnish keyboard (toivon, että näppäilemäni kirjain on nähtävissä)?


 
I always type alt+0154.



Gavril said:


> Also, do native Finnish speakers tend to have problems pronouncing the sound of this letter (i.e., when they are starting to learn English or another language that has this sound)? Is there another sound commonly used to approximate the pronunciation of š (in the way that some English speakers substitute  for Finnish [y])?




Yes, it is extremely common that even those Finns who speak English fairly fluently have difficulties pronouncing this sound at least if they don't pay attention to it when speaking. They usually pronounce it as the Finnish s (which is softer than the English s and thus a little bit closer to the sh sound).

HTH
S


----------

